# Horse Contest! Ends 28th Of February



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all I am really board so I thought I would put up an new contest 
Here are my Categories:

Best Mare
Best Gelding
Best Colt
Best Stallion
Best filly

Best western pleasure 
Best English pleasure
Best jump position
Best Barrel racer

Best action shot
Best Jump (either loose or with you riding)
Best costume 
Best friends (you and your horse hugging, ext.)

Best Arab
Best Qh
Best TB
Best Welsh
Best Standard bred
Or any other breeds........

Best paint
Best black
Best grey
Best chestnut 
Best bay
Best Buckskin

You and your horse doing something fun
( it can be anything really)

Hard One!

Cleanest horse/pony

Rules:

1. It must be taken by you or you must be riding

That’s about it so have fun!


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Best Mare
Best Gelding
Best Colt
Best Stallion
Best filly
Best Qh
Best TB
Best Paint


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1)Best Barrel Racer
2)Best Gelding
3)Best Mare
4)Best Friends
5)Best Jump
6)Best Quarter Horse


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting guys
I love your paint barrelracer11 and your gelding barrelbunny is so beautiful<3


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Best paint:








Best chestnut:








Best friends:


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Best Jump/Best Chesnut










Best Paint/Best Gelding/Cleanest horse



















Best friends 











You and your horse doing something fun


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Horsel02: Your paint is absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank You. He is such a good boy.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Best gelding =)


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Best Buckskin








Best Mare








Best English Pleasure 








Best Friends








Best Western Pleasure


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Horsel02 said:


>


What a beautiful horse!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure if we are allowed to enter more than one photo...so for now I only enter one per class.

Best mare: Annie and I 










Best Gelding: Cannon










Best Colt: Rebel










Best English: Annie and I










Best Jump Position: Annie and I










Best Action Shot: Judge (look at him extend!)










Best Jump: Cannon










Best Friends: Beth and Rebel










Best Arab: Dreamer










Best TB: Ali










Best Other Breed: Rebel (Warmblood)










Best Grey: Zeus


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My enteries in order are for. Best Mare Bonnie cremello, Best filly Bella, Best friends me getting a kiss from Lakota, Best paint Sapphire, and Best chestnut Apache.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Best Chestnut









Best Grey / Best Mare









Best Bay / Best Gelding


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

BEST MARE:








BEST GELDING:








BEST COLT:








BEST FILLY:








BEST ACTION SHOT:








BEST JUMP:








BEST FRIENDS:








BEST BAY:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Best Buckskin


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

Best Mare/best western pleasure







Best Gelding if you and best chesnut







Best Gelding and Best Friends if you cant take to just do first one for best Gelding







Best Action Shot







Best QH and Cleanest Horse







Best Paint







Best Bay


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Woops I forgot to post my action shot








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Best Mare










Best Action Shot









Cleanest Pony!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Let's see...

Best Mare/Best QH: Brandy and I doing Intro B, first ride of the day having to "warm up" in the walk-trot test at her first show off the farm in years and first show with me.









Best Jump/Best Jump Position: Brandy and I over the orange striped bridge jump that's about 3'3"









Best Action Shot: Charlee playing in his paddock









Best Friends: Brandy and I









 Best TB: Leo, the drop hipped ex race horse I learned how to ride on and me as a nooblet to riding (no I don't still make that face )









Best Chestnut/Cleanest Horse/Pony: Brandy shining in the sun









Best Other Breed: Cameron and I jumping a 3'6" oxer my beloved appendix quarter horse.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

so looking over my pictures... I seem to attract chestnuts... lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> so looking over my pictures... I seem to attract chestnuts... lol


Me too! lol all of my horses are chestnuts with white stars (more like dots) on their foreheads.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I get lots of chestnuts with a stripe


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Best Paint: Diesel








Best Paint: Danny








Cleanest Paint: Danny








Best Friends: Mia on Lady, Olivia on Cloud








Best friends:Apache, River and I








Best Appaloosa:Apache


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Best Action shot: Diesel

ROTFL Literally


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay lets see here...
1st pic- Best gelding/ Best Paint/ Best grey/ Best PMU/ Cleanest horse
2nd pic- Best gelding/ Best Chesnut/ Best quarter pony
3rd pic- Best jump/ Best jump position )
4th pic- Best action shot
5th pic & 6th pic- Best friends & in ic 6 he is also Cleanest horse 
7th pic- My horse and I doing something fun


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I love my big Duffy


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Sooooo………who won? It's February 29 right?! Lol


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

She hasn't been on since the 17 =/ I'm wondering if this will get judged at all.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Judging??? Hope she DOES come on.. ;/


----------

